
Are you making a real web application? Or just a Chrome application? [2019] - eitland
https://erik.itland.no/are-you-making-a-chrome-application-or-a-web-application
======
readwind
Great post. Also thanks for the write.as introdiction. Introduction to, I
mean. Great post anyways. Upvoted.

